
Min Chiu Li - DoreenMichele
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Min_Chiu_Li
======
sytelus
It is fascinating that Li was fired for his groundbreaking work on
chemotherapy which have now saved millions of lives. He is still not awarded
any major prize!

~~~
deepVoid
It is not fascinating. It is sad, unfortunate, and unfair to Li and his hard
work.

------
HillaryBriss
I find it interesting that the basis of methotrexate's success as a
chemotherapy apparently was its ability to reduce a cancer tumor's uptake of
folic acid (a vitamin!).

damn. vitamins can be dangerous.

~~~
otabdeveloper4
Well, yes. I think one of the first things they tell you when you've been
diagnosed with tumors is the danger of vitamins.

~~~
pizza
Wow, I hope the marginal benefit to most of the population (ie those who are
not very vitamin deficient) taking them is not less than the harm caused by
people with undiagnosed tumors taking them willy-nilly.

------
houqp
What a coincidence! i was literally listening to “The Emperor of All Maladies”
on Scribd yesterday and introduced Min’s story to my friend during driving.

~~~
salty_biscuits
When I read that I was amazed that I had never heard about Yellapragada
Subbarow. It seems like he should have won a nobel prize (at the very least!)

------
algog
Thanks for the submit. I learned something today. Roy Hertz wasn't bad either.

